# Remove Puck Before or After Steaming?



## mrjim (Feb 13, 2014)

When making an espresso then foaming some milk using a Gaggia Classic, should i be removing the puck before or after steaming the milk? I noticed on my old Gaggia evolution that there seemed to be a bit more steam if the puck was left in but was wondering what others do.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

I used to remove it whilst waiting for the boiler to come up to steam temp.

It can't make any difference to the steam pressure, since the valve is closed to the brew head anyway.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Remove and flush brew head before steaming. Otherwise it cooks on when in steam mode.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I agree with Rod. Get rid of it as early in the process as possible


----------

